# looking for info on Garmin 550 T



## Sandy (Sep 26, 2010)

Does any one have one of these? Do they show trails (like north Mnt mountains)


----------



## jimboknows (Sep 28, 2010)

mine does not...have had it for 2 months and need to download better topo map


----------



## Sandy (Sep 30, 2010)

that not good all that money   we like to ride horses in Chutta (SP?) and would like something that show the trail on there, I know you can buy them extra  we also wonder what it actual look like as far as the trail on the screen.


----------

